# schefflera?????



## Chicken Farmer (Jan 18, 2013)

I read that schefflera is poisonus but then i read S. arboricola is not? I would like to put it in my A. metallica enclosure. Is it only poisonous to eat? i might be doing tree frogs in this enclosure instead and just want to make sure. thanks!


----------



## Pipa (Jan 19, 2013)

I would stick with pothos .... most tropical plants are posionous


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm a cross hobbiest, I have a veiled chameleon and 3 amazon milk frogs and I can tell you from what I've read and experienced, a lot of the plants used in the herp hobby for making vivariums (living terrariums) are poisonous, however the animals are not damaged by the plants because they don't eat them (in the case of the frogs) and it seems neither do their prey.  My chameleon however does eat his plant so we have to be more careful with what we put in his enclosure.  

Pretty much if the animal itself will be eating the plant then you need to take those precautions.  Otherwise you should be fine.  However you do need to process the plant before you put it into the cage.  Basically you make sure that it's clean and free of pesticides, fertalizer, bug eggs, etc. Basically making it safe for your pet.

Here's a link to the instructions: http://www.neherpetoculture.com/plantprocessingprocedures.htm


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks meezerkoko. I kind of figured that and you took away all my doubts!


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem!  Happy I could help!  A lot of T stuff I feel out if ny depth with but herp and plant stuff I'm a bit more comfortable with.


----------

